# you look familiar (to me)



## aniceto

como se dice "you look familiar(to me)"

y tambien como se dice "she has thin blood"

gracias




____________________
corrigeme si hay equivocaciones 
soy puertorriqueno, pero estoy aprendiendo otras palabras y por eso estoy aqui.


----------



## lauranazario

"you look familiar (to me)" = me tienes cara conocida.


----------



## Stefboy

que dirías de "me suena tu cara" ???
Lo de "thin blood"... NPI !!!!


----------



## lauranazario

Stefboy said:
			
		

> que dirías de "me suena tu cara" ???
> Lo de "thin blood"... NPI !!!!



Creo que estabas pensando en otra frase común... "me suena tu *nombre*".


----------



## Stefboy

y por qué no sonaría una cara ???


----------



## lauranazario

Stefboy said:
			
		

> y por qué no sonaría una cara ???



Porque las caras no emiten sonido (las bocas son las que hacen ruido)... las caras se recuerdan.


----------



## Stefboy

lol !!!! vale !!!  gracias por explicarme !


----------



## Drake

De forma más estandar se puede decir "me resultas conocido/familiar"

Se puede decir "tu cara me suena" aunque es un poco informal.

Laura, aunque las caras no emiten sonidos el que a uno le suene algo no necesariamente implica que tenga que ser música. Es una frase hecha. Y respecto a lo de "me tienes cara conocida" no se si eso se dice en Puerto Rico, lo que si que se es que como se lo digas a un español de España la cara de pocker que va a poner será de foto (más o menos como la que he puesto yo al leerlo )

Con respecto a lo de "she has thin blood" como dice Stefboy... NPI. Por cierto Stefboy siendo de francia de donde has sacado lo de NPI porque no creo que lo enseñen 

Bye!


----------



## bitxo

No, las caras también suenan, por lo menos en España   

Es correcto decir _Me suena tu cara_, lo puedes decir tranquilamente.


----------



## Stefboy

Gracias Drake !!!! por lo menos hay solidaridad masculina !!!! Lo de NPI ??? pues por haber pasado un año en Salamanca !!!! y gracias también a Bitxo !!!!


----------



## lauranazario

Drake said:
			
		

> Laura, aunque las caras no emiten sonidos el que a uno le suene algo no necesariamente implica que tenga que ser música. Es una frase hecha. Y respecto a lo de "me tienes cara conocida" no se si eso se dice en Puerto Rico, lo que si que se es que como se lo digas a un español de España la cara de pocker que va a poner será de foto (más o menos como la que he puesto yo al leerlo )



Tu aseveración de que _"me tienes cara conocida"_ es una frase que decimos en Puerto Rico es absolutamente correcta.

Acá reservamos el _me suena_ para nombres, lugares, canciones, frases y otras cosas que hayamos escuchado anteriormente y que nos resulten familiares. Las caras familiares no están incluidas en nuestra acepción boricua... por cuestión de uso y costumbre.

Saludos caribeños,
L.


----------



## Vicki

aniceto said:
			
		

> como se dice... "she has thin blood"


aniceto, ¿qué es el contexto?

¿Que tiene sangre que se coagula lentamente? _o_
¿Que siempre tiene frío (una expresión popular)?

Espero ser de ayuda.

Saludos.
Vicki


----------



## Stefboy

lauranazario said:
			
		

> Tu aseveración de que _"me tienes cara conocida"_ es una frase que decimos en Puerto Rico es absolutamente correcta.
> 
> Acá reservamos el _me suena_ para nombres, lugares, canciones, frases y otras cosas que hayamos escuchado anteriormente y que nos resulten familiares. Las caras familiares no están incluidas en nuestra acepción boricua... por cuestión de uso y costumbre.
> 
> Saludos caribeños,
> L.


 boricua ??? que significa ???


----------



## Drake

Boricua
From Wikipedia (www.wikipedia.org), the free encyclopedia.

Boricua is a word sometimes used to denote a Puerto Rican or a person of Puerto Rican descent. It is derived from the Taino name for the island of Puerto Rico, Boriquén.


----------



## Stefboy

O sea que se podría traducir por puertoriqueña ????


----------



## lauranazario

Stefboy said:
			
		

> O sea que se podría traducir por puertoriqueña ????



boricua = puertorriqueño/a
Ambos pueden usarse tanto como sustantivos y adjetivos.


----------



## cuchuflete

lauranazario said:
			
		

> Tu aseveración de que _"me tienes cara conocida"_ es una frase que decimos en Puerto Rico es absolutamente correcta.
> 
> Acá reservamos el _me suena_ para nombres, lugares, canciones, frases y otras cosas que hayamos escuchado anteriormente y que nos resulten familiares. Las caras familiares no están incluidas en nuestra acepción boricua... por cuestión de uso y costumbre.
> 
> Saludos caribeños,
> L.



L.-

This is a clear case of synaesthesia, with the auditory and the visual stimuli morphing into a metaphorically mixed frase hecha.  According to The Lancet and the  Journal of the American Medical Association, there is no known cure at this time; the recommended course of treatment is to enjoy it!

Saludos,
Dr. C.


----------



## belén

She has thin blood puede ser que tiene sangre fría, que no se inmuta por nada, que no le corre la sangre?


----------



## lauranazario

cuchufléte said:
			
		

> L.-
> 
> This is a clear case of synaesthesia, with the auditory and the visual stimuli morphing into a metaphorically mixed frase hecha.  According to The Lancet and the  Journal of the American Medical Association, there is no known cure at this time; the recommended course of treatment is to enjoy it!
> 
> Saludos,
> Dr. C.



Believe me, I have first-hand knowledge of this phenomenon. It's too bad other people deny it's existence...as if we were talking about UFOs.

El fenómeno de las frases hechas, los refranes y los dichos varía muchísimo de región en región. Lo que para unos puede "sonar" plausible a otros nos "parece conocido" de otra forma... ¡y lo mejor del caso es que ambos pueden tener razón! 

Sabe Dios si algún día de estos todos nos entenderemos... 

Saludos,
L.


----------



## IRERI

Hola, también significa: tu cara me es familiar o en México decimos "te me haces conocido" o "yo te he visto en otra parte..."  

Y la otra significa "de sangre ligera" que se usa cuando alguien te parece que es bastante agradable y fácil de tratar, lo contrario es "de sangre pesada" o "sangrón"


----------



## sarinchis

ser "thin blooded" es una expresión para decir que alguien no puede aguantar los comentarios de otros muy bien, puede ser igual que "sentida", uno se deja molestar facil. ser "thick blooded" es el contrario, no se molesta muy facil, puede aguantar las cosas.  es dificil explicar, a ver si alguien me puede ayudar. pero se trata con los sentimientos de alguien, no se lo puede traducir literalmente.


----------



## Vicki

sarinchis said:
			
		

> ser "thin blooded" es una expresión para decir que alguien no puede aguantar los comentarios de otros muy bien, puede ser igual que "sentida", uno se deja molestar facil. ser "thick blooded" es el contrario, no se molesta muy facil, puede aguantar las cosas.  es dificil explicar, a ver si alguien me puede ayudar. pero se trata con los sentimientos de alguien, no se lo puede traducir literalmente.


Nunca he oído este sentido de "thin-blooded" y "thick-blooded". "Thin-skinned" y "thick-skinned, sí se entienden así. Claro, podría ser algunas expresiones regionales, no quiero negar la posibilidad, pero a parte de eso, no se dicen generalmente para comunicar ese sentido...

Tampoco parece que tiene el sentido de "thin-blooded":





			
				IRERI said:
			
		

> Y la otra significa "de sangre ligera" que se usa cuando alguien te parece que es bastante agradable y fácil de tratar, lo contrario es "de sangre pesada" o "sangrón"


Pero estoy abierta a ver ejemplos de tales usos, sacados de Google o otra fuente.

Espero que sea de ayuda.

Saludos.
Vicki


----------



## sarinchis

tienes razón vicki! estaba pensando en lo de "thin skinned" y "thick skinned" cuando contesté! que bueno que lo viste! 

entonces creo que un ejemplo de "thin blood" puede ser:
she is really thin blooded = dicho porque siempre tiene frío

a ver que piensa de esta respuesta...


----------



## Vicki

Gracias, sarinchis, por contestar. Sí, tenía yo mis dudas, pero como puse en mi mensaje, hay que reconocer la posibilidad de usos que uno no conoce.

Estoy de acuerdo con el sentido de siempre tener frío.

Saludos.
Vicki


----------



## David Carter

Hola,
¿Es posible " Me parece(s) familiar(o muy conocido)?

David


----------



## vigain

me luces familiar.


----------



## el_novato

aniceto said:
			
		

> como se dice "*you look familiar*(to me)" ...



In México, you choose between several options, Depend of the context

cara or rostro:

Tu cara me resulta familiar ---  you look familiar
Tu cara se me hace conocida


Me parece or Se me hace:

...  que te he visto antes.
...  que te he visto en otra parte.

Te me haces conocido(a).
¿Nos conocemos?
¿Dónde nos vimos?
etc, etc.


----------



## el_novato

aniceto said:
			
		

> ... y tambien como se dice "she has thin blood" ...



The literal translation is :  * Ella tiene la sangre delgada 

I have not listened this expression just like you say (* the opposite would be Ella tiene la sangre pesada She has heavy blood).


Taking "She has heavy blood" like reference then the meaning for "Seh has the thin blood" is:  She is a nice person = When you see her for first time, you think "She is a nice person" or in the relationship beginning.

* The opposite is:  She is really disagreeable


----------



## Vicki

el_novato said:
			
		

> The literal translation is :  * Ella tiene la sangre delgada
> 
> I have not listened this expression just like you say (* the opposite would be Ella tiene la sangre pesada She has heavy blood).
> 
> Taking "She has heavy blood" like reference then the meaning for "Seh has the thin blood" is:  She is a nice person = When you see her for first time, you think "She is a nice person" or in the relationship beginning.
> 
> * The opposite is:  She is really disagreeable


"She has thin blood" no lleva este sentido. 

Hay que tener cuidado con expresiones idiomáticas que _parecen_ tener el mismo sentido. Traducirlas más o menos literalmente no es siempre buen camino.

Espero que sea de ayuda.

Saludos.
Vicki


----------



## el_novato

Vicki:

GRACIAS por la aclaración

*Fuí claro * *al decir que no había escuchado esa expresión*.  La que he escuchado y se usa en MEXICO es "Ella tiene la sangre pesada" y que si la tomaba como referencia, podía tener el significado opuesto.  

.



			
				el_novato said:
			
		

> The literal translation is :  * Ella tiene la sangre delgada
> 
> *I have not listened* this expression just like you say (* the opposite would be Ella tiene la sangre pesada She has heavy blood)...


----------



## David Carter

Hola a todos,

En los Estados Unidos(No puedo decir por otras paises que hablan inglés.),los médicos usan las frases "to thin the blood" o "to use blood thinners",  anticoagulantes como Coumadin(warfarin o cumarina) para  evitar "blood clots"(coágulos), usualmente en las piernas o los pulmones. En realidad, 
la sangre no es más aguado, pero es menos pegajoso, y por eso, es más difícil
a formar coágulos.

Posiblemente esta frase refiere a un sentido figurativo de que no estoy familiar.

David


----------



## IRERI

Hola:

En México para decir que alguien simpre tiene frio se dice: es muy "friolento" para nada se usa el decir es de sangre ligera o delgada o de sangre fría... 

De sangre fría se entiende a una persona que no siente o tiene remordimientos para hacer o decir algo (ejemplo: un asesino)

Espero que esto les ayude a aclarar el término.

Saludos


----------



## Celeste

"thin-blooded": vulnerable

 "thick-blooded"  y "thick-skinned: curtida/o
I'm only suggesting    
C.


----------



## Vicki

el_novato said:
			
		

> GRACIAS por la aclaración
> 
> Fuí claro al decir que no había escuchado esa expresión. La que he escuchado y se usa en MEXICO es "Ella tiene la sangre pesada" y que si la tomaba como referencia, podía tener el significado opuesto.





			
				el_novato said:
			
		

> Taking "She has heavy blood" like [as] reference then the meaning for [of] "She has thin blood" *is*:  She is a nice person...


Perdón, novato, por no comprender lo que querías decir.

Lo único es que entendí por tu uso clarísimo de "is" (_no_ "could be") que sí propusiste ese sentido. 

¿O es que, como dijo famosamente Bill Clinton en el caso Lewinsky, “it depends upon what 'is' is”...?  

 

Saludos.
Vicki


----------



## kate

Tambien puede decir: tu cara me es familiar.  Creo que suena mejor.


----------



## funnydeal

el_novato said:
			
		

> The literal translation is :  * Ella tiene la sangre delgada
> 
> *I have not listened this expression just like you say (* the opposite would be Ella tiene la sangre pesada She has heavy blood).*
> 
> Taking "She has heavy blood" like reference then the meaning for "Seh has the thin blood" is:  She is a nice person = When you see her for first time, you think "She is a nice person" or in the relationship beginning.
> 
> * The opposite is:  She is really disagreeable



As I realize this expression is not very used in the north part of México, although it is used in México City.

*you look familiar(to me)* 

Me pareces conocido/a
Tu cara me es conocida


_*she has thin blood =  ella tiene la sangre ligera / ella es de sangre ligera*_

As someone said, it is used to describe that a person is very nice.

el_novato tiene la sangre ligera

el_novato es de sangre ligera.


----------



## Vicki

funnydeal said:
			
		

> _*she has thin blood =  ella tiene la sangre ligera / ella es de sangre ligera*_
> 
> As someone said, it is used to describe that a person is very nice.
> 
> el_novato tiene la sangre ligera
> 
> el_novato es de sangre ligera.


Mientras esperamos más información contextual de parte de aniceto, vale la pena aclarar que "to have thin blood" no lleva el mismo sentido que "tener la sangre ligera", a pesar de que se traduce literalmente así, a pesar de los pesares. Son expresiones idiomáticas.

(Claro, que el novato tiene la sangre ligera, no es posible negar...)

Saludos.
Vicki


----------



## aledu

Vicki said:
			
		

> Mientras esperamos más información contextual de parte de aniceto, vale la pena aclarar que "to have thin blood" no lleva el mismo sentido que "tener la sangre ligera", a pesar de que se traduce literalmente así, a pesar de los pesares. Son expresiones idiomáticas.
> 
> (Claro, que el novato tiene la sangre ligera, no es posible negar...)
> 
> Saludos.
> Vicki



 
*Sólo para reafirmar lo que Vicky ha dicho en varios mensajes, ¨thin blooded¨  no es tener la sangre ligera*.  Le pregunté a una compañera y me comenta que ella lo entiende como  una persona que es friolenta.



> Originally Posted by funnydeal
> 
> 
> el_novato tiene la sangre ligera
> 
> el_novato es de sangre ligera.



Eso nos consta por sus mensajes.

Saludos.
aledu


----------



## el_novato

Vicki:

1.-  De antemano gracias por tus sugerencias.

2.- Siempre respeto la opinión  de los demás, y presto toda la atención cuando ustedes (los de habla inglesa) dan un comentario, porque ustedes son los expertos.

PERO NO ME QUIERAS HACER BOLAS (NO ME QUIERAS ENREDAR). 

Primero digo que no la he escuchado (la expresió)

Segundo digo que de acuerdo a la traducción literal su opuesto sería ...

Tercero   digo que si tomamos como referencia la expresión "...pesada". entonces *IS*, pero traté de ser lo suficientemente claro que todo era un supuesto, una hipótesis, que andaba alucinando.. y entonces esa sería su interpretación

NO TOMES ESTO COMO UNA DISCUSIÓN, respeto tu opinión, pero si mi mensaje no fué claro, significa que NO SE EXPRESARME, *y eso me motiva a tratar de ser mas claro y mejorar mi forma de comunicarme * 

Gracias Vicki
te mando un beso.



			
				Vicki said:
			
		

> Perdón, novato, por no comprender lo que querías decir.
> 
> Lo único es que entendí por tu uso clarísimo de "is" (_no_ "could be")  que sí propusiste ese sentido.
> 
> ¿O es que, como dijo famosamente Bill Clinton en el caso Lewinsky, “it depends upon what 'is' is”...?  ...  Saludos. Vicki






			
				el_novato said:
			
		

> ...
> 
> *I have not listened * this expression just like you say (* the opposite *would be * Ella tiene la sangre pesada She has heavy blood).
> 
> 
> *Taking "She has heavy blood" like reference * then the meaning for "Seh has the thin blood" is:   She is a nice person = When you see her for first time, you think "She is a nice person" or in the relationship beginning.
> 
> * The opposite is:  She is really disagreeable


----------



## el_novato

funnydeal, Mr aledu, Vicki.    Muchas gracias por sus comentarios.  Ustedes también son de "thin blood". Al igual que otros compañeros, y no los nombro a todos, no sea que se me "chispe" uno.

Saludos y gracias de nuevo

psssssssssssss ----------------------ya tengo nueva firma.
el novato.
su amigo y aprendiz de todos


----------



## lercarafridi

you look familiar to me: I think I have seen you before
to have a thin blood: to be fainthearted
This is what comes to my mind in reading those expressions


----------



## rincha

"me resultas conocido", "me suena tu cara", "me resultas familiar",....
thin blood is a blood sickness "hemofilia"; but it could have a figurative meaning...


----------

